# training knives



## lonecoyote (Oct 11, 2005)

What kind of training knives do you work with mostly? What material are they made of? Rubber? Plastic, aluminum, or wood? What are the relative advantages and disadvantages of each, in your opinion? Got any links?  Thanks to all the great replies that I know are coming.


----------



## pesilat (Oct 11, 2005)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> What kind of training knives do you work with mostly? What material are they made of? Rubber? Plastic, aluminum, or wood? What are the relative advantages and disadvantages of each, in your opinion? Got any links?  Thanks to all the great replies that I know are coming.



Personally, I think rubber are next to useless. The only place they have any value is in sparring and, when I do that, I'd rather use something like the "No Lie" blade or even just a water soluble marker. The reason rubber knives don't hold much interest for me is that they are so far removed from anything approaching realistic. Real knives don't bend.

Plastic (if it's sturdy and doesn't bend) and wood are OK but I prefer aluminum. There are several reasons for this.

1) Plastic and wood tend to be a uniform temperature and it can be hard to tell whether I'm touching the flat or the edge. With an aluminum blade, it's very easy to tell whether I'm on the flat or the edge because the metal provides such a contrast to ambient temperatures.

2) The psychological factor: aluminum blades often look far more realistic than plastic or wood. Facing an aluminum training blade isn't quite the same as facing a live blade but it's a lot closer (psychologically) than plastic or wood. Of course, if the proper mindset is used then even a rubber blade can be beneficial to training but the mindset is, in my experience, easier to achieve when the training blade looks/feels more like a real blade.

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2005)

I agree with *pesilat*'s points...yet, as a matter of convenience and econmics, I usually use Sharkees, which are plastic.


----------



## Jerry (Oct 12, 2005)

Aluminum also doesn't break and is easier to get without a relatively sharp point. It's our preference as well.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 12, 2005)

I really do not like rubber as per pesilat's point they bend and
that is a feature I really do not care for! After that I like a nice
mix of: wood and aluminum! Wood gives you a different feel than
aluminum but aluminum is the next closest thing to the real thing
in terms of look and feel! Both are durable and dependable in that
you know what you are getting with each! Wood generally is
cheaper than aluminum which is an advantage when teaching a 
large crowd and you are supplying the training tools! Aluminum, 
while more expensive if you find the right person selling them can
still be pretty reasonable! Recently I picked up six fabulously done
aluminum trainers from our own MartialTalk member Bill Bednarick!
Best of all the price was right! Bottom line in my opinion wood and
aluminum are the best. I do however have some fantastic rattan &
leather training tools out of Japan that are also wonderful for 
training purposes, but they are *costly*! See this site:
www.timbathurst.net for info regarding these training tools!
Good question!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Oct 12, 2005)

Brian, can you take pictures of those for me? I'd like to get a site up with the trainers I make and I forgot to take photo's of them.

 On the subject of trainers I like cold steels rubber trainers for all out hard sparring as it's easier on the sparring partner, but for drills I like aluminum or steel drones for the realistic feeling.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 12, 2005)

Sure Bill, I will take some photos tomorrow and send them to 
you. I also have a couple of photos for you from the seminar
as well! 

As for sparring with a padded training tool! Samurai Sports makes
a very fine product, whether it is a knife, stick, sword, staff, etc!
Their website is: www.samuraisports.com I have escrima sticks,
knives, staff, etc and they are durable and really last during intensive
abuse! Better than any rubber trainng tools I have ever encountered!
The down side is they are pricey!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## WT_ATL (Oct 12, 2005)

If your looking for high quality padded training knives, you may want to consider our SMAK-Stiks 12 inch padded trainer. 

Its rigid enough so youll feel the strike, but is much safer to spar with then an aluminum trainer. Additionally, the handle is oval as opposed to round thus providing a blade reference. We also provide a padded punyo (but end) allowing you to strike with the handle. As far as durability, we use Ballistic Nylon for our outer shell, which is what bullet proof vest are made of. I believe we are the only manufacturer of padded equipment that use ballistic nylon, most use 200 denier pack cloth. 

Lastly, all our products are battle tested. SMAK-Stiks is the official tournament equipment for the Bakbakan International, World Filipino Martial Arts Association, and half dozen others. If youre looking for additional input regarding our products, you may want to ask one of your own her at Martial Talk, Datu Tim Hartman. Datu Hartman is one of our largest customers.

Respectfully,

Winston Tamisin 
CEO / Co-Founder SMAK-Stiks, LLC. 
http://www.smakstiks.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 13, 2005)

I must agree with Winston. The *Smak-Stiks* knives are probably the best padded training knives on the market. Here is my wall of Smak-Stiks products at my school.

http://fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=61

 :asian:


----------



## Dwight McLemore (Oct 21, 2005)

Depending on what type of training that we're doing, I use three types of trainers.  Wood, Alluminium, Padded, and rubber.  The wood and alluminium are used to start the students out with patterns and drills, the rubber is used for really close quarter (hand-to-hand) and ground work, primarily for safety reason.We make our own padded weapons primarily because I can oversee the quality control on how they are made. I'm not happy with the No Lie Blades but we use them occasionally to prove a point. The Sharkee product is very interesting, I looked at one during Bowies on The Beach and it seems safe to use but as with all padded weapons a bit bulkly.  What is impressive is that you can use them with minimum protective equipment.   I recieved Spyderco's Temperance trainer a couple of weeks ago, tested it out during Mike Jannish's seminar this past Monday and it really works well for close quarter work at slow speed. I'm still looking for the perfect, safe, & affordable sparing weapon. Bob Burgees Edges2 makes some really nice alluminum trainers, his custom work is top of the line. He made a couple of my designs about 6 years ago and they have stood the test of time. They are almost like old friends that will be passed on to my grandchildren. 


Best
Dwight


----------

